# remettre à la configuration d'usine!!



## antwone59650 (18 Août 2012)

bonjour à tous!

je cherche a remettre mon mac book pro de 2011 à la configuration d'usine autant dire à zéro car j'ai des pertes de "puissance" et étant musicien cela gêne par moment!! bref
j'ai regardé sur certains forum comment faire on dit toujours de mettre simplement le cd d'installation dans le lecteur!! OK mais bon je n'ai jamais eu de cd d'installation dans ma boite lors de mon achat en magasin!!  
alors comment faire???
merci d'avance


----------



## edd72 (18 Août 2012)

Booter sur la Recovery HD.


----------



## antwone59650 (18 Août 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Booter sur la Recovery HD.



merci de ta réponse mais je suis novice pour tout ce qui est du domaine informatique aurais -tu un plan à suivre pour le faire STP? :rose:


----------



## Jacques L (20 Août 2012)

Normalement tu redémarres en gardant la touche Cmd et R  et tu as à disposition la partition de dépannage de Lion

sinon va dans le finder et cherche dans l'aide, tu devrais trouver ton bonheur  pour te remettre tout dans l'état d'origine.


----------

